# Best way to mill for fiddle back?



## Josh Hobdey (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello, I just acquired a gorgeous log of fiddleback and want to make sure I mill it correctly. Would it be quartersawn, bastard cut, or?!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2016)

I've never sawn any but I assume you can see the figure outside the log so it should be easy to see how to mill it. Have you asked the sawyer if be has sawn any before?

I also assume the best way is to flat saw it since A) most all the curly maple I have is flat sawn and B) quarter sawing wastes a lot of wood.

You do know that in order to be truly considered fiddleback the wood must be quartersawn? Many woodworkers use the term fiddleback and curly interchangeably but it is not correct. The term originates from luthiers who made stringed instruments and it was imperative that that wood be quartersawn for stability.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Apr 22, 2016)

Here is a pic. We sliced the log and you can see the stripes on all 4 sides to the heart. 

From Kevin's post I'm think quarter sawn. i am wanting true fiddleback.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2016)

My understanding is that the curl should be about the same either way but you might want to ask @Mike1950 bcause if he doesn't know offhand he can ask his mill sources and find out I bet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> My understanding is that the curl should be about the same either way but you might want to ask @Mike1950 bcause if he doesn't know offhand he can ask his mill sources and find out I bet.



I think they flat saw the outside layers- The quilt is the higher dollar wood and it is flat sawn. When I look at what I have most is flat sawn and It is lower grade guitar blanks. The center of the tree is not usually figured.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't think this one is quilt. We did rip saw it and it is striped to the heart. Here is one our quilt finds.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes that is quilt for sure! Damn Josh can you pretend you don't know what that is worth only while dealing with me? I will pretend to be a good guy if you do!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Apr 22, 2016)

I would base my sawing decisions on a couple of factors...

1) who's the intended customer/market or use for the wood?
2) how big is the log? Qsawing might give you true fiddleback but you'll also have narrower boards and more waste.

Nice logs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 22, 2016)

Are those both maples? Really sweet logs!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Apr 23, 2016)

@Allen Tomaszek , our intended customers for the fiddleback and the quilt logs we acquired are guitar makers and hopefully a local fiddle maker here in Boise. The logs are both about 40" at the bases. 
@ClintW yep. Both big leaf maple.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Apr 24, 2016)

A 40" diameter log is a great candidate for quartersawing. Good luck with the sawing and be sure to post picks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 24, 2016)

And don't forget the waste wood wedges have lots of pen blanks and wooden box sides in them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 25, 2016)

With walnut, if it has heavy enough fiddleback it doesn't matter which way you cut it. This one is slab sawn. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 25, 2016)

Josh will you have the wood kiln dried and will you be offering any of this? If so I would like to be put on the list for a slab.


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Apr 25, 2016)

I am researching where the closest kiln is. I live in Boise, Id. But travel to the west coast for the wood. Does any one know of a good kiln in the northwest?


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Apr 25, 2016)

@Foot Patrol There is a good chance that some of the pieces will land on here.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2016)

WOW!!!!! Nice score!!!


----------

